# Lexani Lust vs Styluz M590 and an aspect ratio question



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

what I think is the styluz looks sporty and the lexani looks luxurious
So if youre going for the sporty look id go with the styluz, not to mention its a lot cheaper.
The lexani will definitely dominate the car and it does look a bit blinged out depending on what size you get.

also whats the color of your cruze? A light colored cruze will look great with the styluz while a black cruze would work with the lexani


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

i love having the exposed lug nuts look on any wheel but thats me :th_coolio:. as far as the tire sizes go if you want pure MPG go with the 215/55r17 if you want better ride/traction handling go with 225/50 or 235/50 17 in any case you will not be able to really tell a difference so factor cost into first.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Both rims have a "bling" factor due to the polished faces with black. It all comes down to what you want, subtle bling that will pop, but be neutral and kind of boring, or bling with character that will stand out a bit. I would honestly go with the lexani's, mainly because I have a feeling that with the 5 spoke design, it will be one of those weird rims that look absolutely amazing on our car. However if you want to be a little more conservative, I would go with the Styluz rims to be safe.

Also, in terms of rims size, if you can afford it, go for 18s. They don't sacrifice ride quality and will give you a little better performance than the 17s. Not to mention it will fill the fender better.


----------

